# Steam Asus Skin



## TheNeon26 (8. März 2012)

Hey Leute,
kennt ihr zufällig nen guten Steam Asus Skin ?
Ich frage euch das, da ich schon viele Steam skins getestet habe, aber keinen guten Asus skin gefunden habe.
Wenns geht einen Asus Intel Skin.



Danke schonmal


----------



## JonathanWayne (8. März 2012)

Nimm doch den von Acer, das sieht fast so wie Asus aus.


----------



## TheNeon26 (8. März 2012)

Danke, aber ich will einen wo ASUS steht, oder Republik of Gamers


----------

